# Comment changer le graveur de mon portable ?



## baloo66 (17 Novembre 2006)

Bonjour,
Je souhaite faire évoluer mon PowerBook Titanium 867 ghz et pour cela remplacer le graveur combo d'origine par un avantageux Graveur Dvd-R/Rw 8x Panasonic

Existe-t-il un pas à pas qui me permettra de ne pas faire de bêtises ?

Merci de me guider


----------



## iBapt (18 Novembre 2006)

Saut,

Tu aurais pu regarder *ici*...  mais bon...  

*Voici* une adresse qui devrait te servir...


----------



## melaure (18 Novembre 2006)

Ou ce site là qui te donne la manipulation exacte pour le pièce que tu veux changer (tu choisis dans la liste et tu as le guide qui correspond à ta pièce). Je n'ai pas trouvé mieux


----------

